# vq35de in an s14



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

in the process since friday. will post pics later. the specs and staus
s14 chassis
04 350z vq35de
z32engine/custom solid mounts installed 
shifter relocation complete
driveline length not yet determined 
clutch line
monday/today i will fit the 350z steering rack since s14 seems tight around the knuckle to the stock exh. man.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

AMERIKAJIN said:


> in the process since friday. will post pics later. the specs and staus
> s14 chassis
> 04 350z vq35de
> z32engine/custom solid mounts installed
> ...


Please post pics. it's been a while for me and I need some...uh...lol...Oh just post pics!


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

id love 2 see pics of that beast.....


----------



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

*PICS*

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/WSRIVA13/DSC00642.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/WSRIVA13/DSC00640.jpg
THESE ARE WHAT I HAVE ON MY MEM STICK. I'LL BE BACK... WITH MORE TOMORROW TO SHOW MY PROGRESS.


----------



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

OH TODAY IS MONDAY AND I WOULD LIKE TO SAY I DID FIT THE 350Z STEERING RACK TO THE CROSS MEMBER. IM PLANNING TO FIT THE ENTIRE COLUM TO THE CHASSIS BUT CAR HAS BEEN SCHEDULED TO HAVE THE FRAME PULLED.


----------



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

OK I SWITCHED CHASSIS SO I DONT HAVE TO WAIT TO HAVE THE FRAME PULLED. THE CHASSIS IM USING NOW IS ONE THAT I HAVE STARTED PREPARING FOR A ROLL CAGE AND RB26.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow.. caps lock broken?

Anyway.. MORE PICS! lol


----------



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

*simply expressing my emotions thru my font... yelling my acomplishment to the world.*



Char said:


> Wow.. caps lock broken?
> 
> Anyway.. MORE PICS! lol




more pics in the next few days. after all, only a few people seemed interested in the project.


----------



## AMERIKAJIN (Jan 9, 2006)

*vq in a s14*



AMERIKAJIN said:


> more pics in the next few days. after all, only a few people seemed interested in the project.


http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/WSRIVA13/DSC00716.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/WSRIVA13/DSC00720.jpg


----------

